# W0ot E7200 is in!!



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

KK so i just installed the E7200 about 10min after i got it from the mail man


i would like to thank the following

-The Mail man
- Dark2099
-Socket 775
- my 45nm bios update


Now on to the good stuff naturally as some may have already assumed i did not infact boot it at stock... i bumped my voltage to around 1.34v +100mv so about 1.35...and set the FSB and this is what i got!!!!









im trying for higher but im going to run some tests first im soooooooo happy iv tasted 4GHZ!!!!! and this proc has been tested upto 4.5!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

w0ot primed for 35 or so minuetes and totally stable!! good luck for a boot and oc run!


----------



## FatForester (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea man, these Core 2's are insane. First thing I did when I installed mine 9 months ago was bump the FSB up to 300mhz and set RAM timings. Haven't changed it since lol

I'm waiting until this winter to pick up an e8400 but that e7200 is no slouch. Nice OC!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow - 1.163v.  Happy dance!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 3, 2008)

First off it is dark2099 not Dark2009 (really its ok, just messing) and glad to see you got the chip and everything went well.  I am still trying to hunt down that little manual.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> First off it is dark2099 not Dark2009 (really its ok, just messing) and glad to see you got the chip and everything went well.  I am still trying to hunt down that little manual.




cool thanks man 

but ya this thing is juat about at the pont of laughing at my E6400 but i wont lie i love that chip first time  have ever gotten over 3.5Ghz but ya m impressed  cant wait to push it further but she's intesting stages atm...i might try to drop the multi and push the fsb higher that will probably get me some more performance.

but ya amazing chip thnx dark and btw cant wait for the sticker core2 FTW!!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a very good clocker. I always seem to get the crappy clockers. Mine went to 3.8@ 1.4v.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

thnx man its odd yours didnt i was under the impression that M0's were the good stepping m stable at 1.35 @4Ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 3, 2008)

The M0's are known to be better, but I think they are becoming like the G0 Q6600's where the newer batches might not be as good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2008)

JC316 said:


> That is a very good clocker. I always seem to get the crappy clockers. Mine went to 3.8@ 1.4v.



Hey JC ...testing a theory will your E7200 run 500X6?

Nice CPU Sol, glad to see the mobo isnt hurting you any!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome deal Solaris. I cannot wait to see how far you take it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey JC ...testing a theory will your E7200 run 500X6?
> 
> Nice CPU Sol, glad to see the mobo isnt hurting you any!



nope im at like 422 FSB and  know she can take atleast 465 so im sitting pretty.


BTW this is all on air. topped out around 67ºC while priming at 4Ghz im wicked excited


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nope im at like 422 FSB and  know she can take atleast 465 so im sitting pretty.



Sorry i wasnt more clear sol. I figured your mobo wouldnt do the 500X6, it was directed to JC.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry i wasnt more clear sol. I figured your mobo wouldnt do the 500X6, it was directed to JC.



oooooooooooooooooooo i thought you were playing off of the thread b4 where we were talking about the chip


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

k she refused to boot at 8 multi but now im doing 480x8.5 for 4080mhz and that brings my quad pumped FSB to 1920mhz and priming


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice overclock indeed..congrats.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't sold it a while back. Got an E5200 coming if you are interested in that lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

kk 4105mhz multi 9.5x432 quad pump effective 1730 prime stable and ended at 46min 0 errors 0 warnings!!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 4, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Can't sold it a while back. Got an E5200 coming if you are interested in that lol.



I give that chip 3 days in his machine before it's for sale.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

nice my chepa ECS board isn't letting me get anymore than 3.6ghz hopefully with my 780i back form RMA i can get higher


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> nice my chepa ECS board isn't letting me get anymore than 3.6ghz hopefully with my 780i back form RMA i can get higher



thanks a bunch man this chip is jesus i think....hopefully when you get that 780 back me and you can duke it out....but im warning you i aint scared


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

whats the real voltage at 4.1 stability testing?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> whats the real voltage at 4.1 stability testing?



1.36v thats including 100mv vdrop bump. i load at around 67º or so and im idling currently at 43ºC this is all on air cooling unlapped. though im cheating a little i have the AC on


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

can't do mine at that speed with any less than 1.424V to get it orthos stable!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> can't do mine at that speed with any less than 1.424V to get it orthos stable!



REally?!!! my god and even at 1.36 im pretty sure i still get a vdrop so im loading closer to 1.35


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks a bunch man this chip is jesus i think....hopefully when you get that 780 back me and you can duke it out....but im warning you i aint scared



lol don't worry i have a couple things going for me but thas def a good chip...just remember mines an ES and under H2O


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

Slightly off topic...what version of Prime is that you are running, I want to test something!  Version 25.6?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol don't worry i have a couple things going for me but thas def a good chip...just remember mines an ES and under H2O



haha i love you cdwall but youll need more than high grade silicone and water to break my undying habit of not feeling sorry for hardware and my insashable lust to put up a fight. remember mines been proven to hit 4.5 but i might stop at 4.1 for now because anything over 43 idle is getting a little to warm for me.




sneekypeet said:


> Slightly off topic...what version of Prime is that you are running, I want to test something!  Version 25.6?



yup 25.6


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 4, 2008)

nice ! 

is this proc at this speed as good as e8400 at this speed ? 

this doesn't bottleneck high end gpu's at 4 ghz ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> nice !
> 
> is this proc at this speed as good as e8400 at this speed ?
> 
> this doesn't bottleneck high end gpu's at 4 ghz ?



in all honesty i dont know iv never had an E8400 but at 4Ghz+ imo 3.5/7Ghz+ you shouldnt be bottlnecking any highend graphics card...but specially not at 4Ghz as for better or worse than an E8400 if you have some tests youd like me to do just lemme know. but btw game tests i cannot due my psu cant keep up with my 9800's but i can do synth all you want.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw no performance difference between the E8400 and E7200 except in synthetics like Super Pi. Everything else, even 3dmark06 seemed the same.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice Oc on that e7200...Grats..

My e7200 w/MO stepping has been to 4.1 ghz but it took 1.45v to get it there...Have it running @ 3.7 on 1.37v 24/7 now...

Tempted on buying a EO stepping e8400 tonight...

http://www.tankguys.com/product_info.php?products_id=1828


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2008)

This topic has persuaded me to push my E7200 further. Before it was at:

"8.0 x 400 = 3.200" with temps of "40 / 38 idle" and "58 / 52 load"

Now ive decided to push it and am currently running at:

"9.5 x 400 = 3.800" with temps of "41 / 38 idle" and "59 / 49 load" and voltage of "1.350"

I tried it at "9.5 x 422 = 4.009" but it wouldn't boot properly unless the voltage was above 1.400. I haven't run Prime, but i have run the Vista test (5.8 5.9 5.9 5.9 5.9) and played afew games.

Anyways, well done with your chip. I might venture on further, but not right now, im kinda tired...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

@ Solaris I am stable under 1.4V loaded, just took a bit more CPU VTT on this ol DFI to get her to comply! Still no where near yours tho!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

thnx guys i was hoping to get some remarks from you as i havent personally ran a E7200 or used one except this and passing the 4Ghz barrier is something new to me so i wanted to check my numbers and resualts up against you guys and i thank you all for the kind words it means alot it makes this success even sweeter though im surprised at how well im doing voltage wise etc as this is only my first few hours and im already beyond expectation o btw im eating w/ the girl but i ran this and figured i show you guys!!!









w0ot it is possible to get over 2k!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats right on par Sol. The best I was able to put out was just over 2400 at 4.3GHz...I think you have it in ya!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats right on par Sol. The best I was able to put out was just over 2400 at 4.3GHz...I think you have it in ya!




EDIT: ok ok ill go for it ill try to push 2400 goal 25


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I saw no performance difference between the E8400 and E7200 except in synthetics like Super Pi. Everything else, even 3dmark06 seemed the same.



just curious which one did better in the synth benches? does the e8400 have more cache?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah i had to push 1.5V to do it, so Im assuming yours will go a bit farther actually...get a run at 4.5GHz...lol


e8400 is 6MB cache


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah i had to push 1.5V to do it, so Im assuming yours will go a bit farther actually...get a run at 4.5GHz...lol
> 
> 
> e8400 is 6MB cache



eww 1.5v i didnt mind that on the e6400 but that seems like a suicide run on air and a 45nm core but i guess ill do it 4.5Ghz it is. though it might not be tonight ill do it tonight or tomarrow. 6mb huh hmm well than id assume clock for clock the 8400 beats it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> eww 1.5v i didnt mind that on the e6400 but that seems like a suicide run on air and a 45nm core but i guess ill do it 4.5Ghz it is. though it might not be tonight ill do it tonight or tomarrow. 6mb huh hmm well than id assume clock for clock the 8400 beats it.



hahahaha you has a PM comming!

Also see here...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=959568&postcount=17


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> haha i love you cdwall but youll need more than high grade silicone and water to break my undying habit of not feeling sorry for hardware and my insashable lust to put up a fight. remember mines been proven to hit 4.5 but i might stop at 4.1 for now because anything over 43 idle is getting a little to warm for me.



remember i have no heart if this breaks i buy a new one i have a e4500 sitting on my desk right now just in case so i can and will push this well past what is deemed smart and cautious


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> remember i have no heart if this breaks i buy a new one i have a e4500 sitting on my desk right now just in case so i can and will push this well past what is deemed smart and cautious



bring it btw alpines rock im partial to the E12's


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> bring it btw alpines rock im partial to the E12's



i know they do im getting a set of e12's myself pretty soon  the type r's just aren't worth 2x as much

and just you wait when the EVGA shows back up i'm going to push this ES to its death lol and if that fails i'll hit up aaron and try it out on his biostar I45 or DFI X48


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i know they do im getting a set of e12's myself pretty soon  the type r's just aren't worth 2x as much
> 
> and just you wait when the EVGA shows back up i'm going to push this ES to its death lol and if that fails i'll hit up aaron and try it out on his biostar I45 or DFI X48



my thoughts exactly well the only thing i dont agree on is yo thinking you will out gun my E7200 youd be a good b-day clown cdwall







j/k please dont take offense your a cool guy im just saying it in jest some friendly compitition by some equally skilled clockers


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> my thoughts exactly well the only thing i dont agree on is yo thinking you will out gun my E7200 youd be a good b-day clown cdwall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not offended don't worry this will be fun  you have seen what i do to AMD's this is my 1st intel in a while might as well send it out with a bang hehe


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

lol should be fun i havent been challenged in quite awhile this ought to be intresting i wonder if i have the balls i used to.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol should be fun i havent been challenged in quite awhile this ought to be intresting i wonder if i have the balls i used to.



well if i can push mine up i should have you in pi just out of the fact that i have 4GB of high speed ram that pushes well over 1066 (tested @1140 on my phenom) but you have me beat in video...hmm this will be close


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> well if i can push mine up i should have you in pi just out of the fact that i have 4GB of high speed ram that pushes well over 1066 (tested @1140 on my phenom) but you have me beat in video...hmm this will be close



it will be im getting a tad nervous i havent suicided in quite some time i hope my rig is upto snuff still...but keep in ind i have 2x2GB mushkin 800 coming timings are 5-4-4-12 and my ram handles 1T well so take that into consideration no idea how it will OC prob not as far as yours but my limit will be less than it is now.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it will be im getting a tad nervous i havent suicided in quite some time i hope my rig is upto snuff still...but keep in ind i have 2x2GB mushkin 800 coming timings are 5-4-4-12 and my ram handles 1T well so take that into consideration no idea how it will OC prob not as far as yours but my limit will be less than it is now.



i saw that still a 2x2GB kit though....oh well lets see what she can do 


wats your pi so far?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i saw that still a 2x2GB kit though....oh well lets see what she can do
> 
> 
> wats your pi so far?




well later ill start setting up and preparing running various tests to make sure all my hardware is totally stable now then your mobo and my rsm will prob come close to the same day spend a few hous tweaking then we will push..what do you say clock for clock then whoever can pull ahead?

EDIT: o pi idk everything in the back ground was running but it was someware around mid to low 14sec or so.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well later ill start setting up and preparing running various tests to make sure all my hardware is totally stable now then your mobo and my rsm will prob come close to the same day spend a few hous tweaking then we will push..what do you say clock for clock then whoever can pull ahead?
> 
> EDIT: o pi idk everything in the back ground was running but it was someware around mid to low 14sec or so.









here's mine not at max clock but 24/7 for the ECS and ram is slow because well ecs sux


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> here's mine not at max clock but 24/7 for the ECS and ram is slow because well ecs sux



e-mail tag my friend

EDIT: ninja edit fail damn i got alot of work to do time to shut down some of those background apps.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> e-mail tag my friend
> 
> EDIT: ninja edit fail damn i got alot of work to do time to shut down some of those background apps.



thats also my 24/7 instal of vista 64bit with nothing optimized yet


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats also my 24/7 instal of vista 64bit with nothing optimized yet



ya mines a fresh x64 install i havent done anything to it yet if anything iv added more to it.

ill see if i can get it downa  little lower


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya mines a fresh x64 install i havent done anything to it yet if anything iv added more to it.
> 
> ill see if i can get it downa  little lower



you better lol i'll be very disappointed if i beat you in pi running 600mhz slow


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you better lol i'll be very disappointed if i beat you in pi running 600mhz slow



if that was ever the case i think ill go kill myself.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if that was ever the case i think ill go kill myself.



send me your 9800s 1st


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> send me your 9800s 1st



lol if were clocking for pink slips ill step off of my sarcasm box and just give you my address now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

ran the vista assesment wicked cool beans its possible to get a 5.9 with a dual core.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats my PI test. And dont go by the games i have at the bottom to consider me, i just havnt got round to creating shortcuts for all my Steam games.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

what version of PI is that?


Vista Mark CPU High mode.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

super pi after i shut down some stuff 







EDIT new super pi coming but im not on my rig atm its like 13.712 i think


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

new super pi


----------



## Ruslan (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know what the min/max VID the E7200's come in?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

mine is default at 1.163 Max on the box says 1.25v


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bloody hell, nice chip solaris! 4Ghz on 1.2+/-V! Very jealous i must say! Keep pushing her for me!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Bloody hell, nice chip solaris! 4Ghz on 1.2+/-V! Very jealous i must say! Keep pushing her for me!



thnx bud 

at 1.36v at 4.1Ghz prime stable idle 43ºC loading at round 67ºC

I gotta say the 4Ghz barrier is amazing after you hit or pass it you dont even get a welcome screen anymore my rig is so fu$%^n fast im like run this  and its like ok w/e bitches love my new Ghz rating


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx bud
> 
> at 1.36v at 4.1Ghz prime stable idle 43ºC loading at round 67ºC
> 
> I gotta say the 4Ghz barrier is amazing after you hit or pass it you dont even get a welcome screen anymore my rig is so fu$%^n fast im like run this  and its like ok w/e bitches love my new Ghz rating



haha!  That'll end up as my sig quote 

Im going to have to see how low i can get this Quad running voltage wise @ 3.5 or so, then again at the minute im only idling at about 32 degrees haha. I really want to crack 4Ghz, got this thing running at 3.8 so far, didnt have the time to attempt 4Ghz properly. 

Anyway, again, very nice sol! how high do you think you can take this chip?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha!  That'll end up as my sig quote
> 
> Im going to have to see how low i can get this Quad running voltage wise @ 3.5 or so, then again at the minute im only idling at about 32 degrees haha. I really want to crack 4Ghz, got this thing running at 3.8 so far, didnt have the time to attempt 4Ghz properly.
> 
> Anyway, again, very nice sol! how high do you think you can take this chip?



hahah i think im the happiest person alive i just got sig quoted!!! at any rate to answer your question






havent primed her yet but she had no trouble getting here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

new updates


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Such low voltage! I bet that will do 4.5 easy, possibly close to 5 if you get it on water.

And your welcome


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Such low voltage! I bet that will do 4.5 easy, possibly close to 5 if you get it on water.
> 
> And your welcome



im hoping so the only problem i forsee is at this speed with my old board my NB might not be able to handle it. o btw cpu-z doesnt detect my voltage correctly thats my stock voltage im at 1.38 right now she will boot at 4.2 with 1.65 but im bumped it to see if she'll prime.


----------



## Ruslan (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17: you got a very nice chip you got there. I have an E7200 in the box I hope it's a good one. If it is I'll use that instead of my Q6600. Dual cores are very painless to OC compared to the quadcores. If I get a very good one, I might lap it to hell too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ruslan said:


> Solaris17: you got a very nice chip you got there. I have an E7200 in the box I hope it's a good one. If it is I'll use that instead of my Q6600. Dual cores are very painless to OC compared to the quadcores.



i agrre and the E7200's iv seen go 4Ghz pretty effortlessly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

priming for 10min so far so good ill do it for about 45min before i try again so far


1.38v @4230mhz test5 4000 interations loading around 78C


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

well she crashed 20min in second core coultn take it firs one kept going no prob..i tried upping the voltage in small incriments but that resorted in a BSOD bout 45sec into prime so im sitting pretty at my prime stable config of 4105mhz for now till i decide to get a new mobo im sure she will boot and test higher but not with this board.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well she crashed 20min in second core coultn take it firs one kept going no prob..i tried upping the voltage in small incriments but that resorted in a BSOD bout 45sec into prime so im sitting pretty at my prime stable config of 4105mhz for now till i decide to get a new mobo im sure she will boot and test higher but not with this board.



4Ghz is still quite a remarkable overclock! im sure at that speed it'll over kill anything in its path anyway, but i cant wait till you get this new mobo, then the numbers will get high! Temp included haha


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> 4Ghz is still quite a remarkable overclock! im sure at that speed it'll over kill anything in its path anyway, but i cant wait till you get this new mobo, then the numbers will get high! Temp included haha



haha thnx next board is going to be a 790 and a titan amanda cooler or H2O leaning tword the titan Amanda though.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

get water you'll love it its such a big improvement from air


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> get water you'll love it its such a big improvement from air



Yeah, I couldn't agree more!  Water cooling is unbelievably awesome, though will cost a bit more than the Titan *Amanda. (huh, I thought it was Armada!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I couldn't agree more!  Water cooling is unbelievably awesome, though will cost a bit more than the Titan Armada.



ya ill prob get water but i might get the Armada as a stepping stone so i can not only buy a H2O kit but also get 9800GTX blocks


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya ill prob get water but i might get the Armada as a stepping stone so i can not only buy a H2O kit but also get 9800GTX blocks



lol i still haven't added my GPU to my loop i'm waiting to get a better rad


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol i still haven't added my GPU to my loop i'm waiting to get a better rad



Exactly i might as well get them all at the same time and besiodes the Titan Amanda looks like a damn good cooler from the reveiws only prob is i dont know were to buy one 

but for intrests sake i think to make you guys happy ill try to boot her at a high clock


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

you can get water pretty cheap if you buy used and trade for it 

also go to homedepot for hoses its dirt cheap, and use a waterbottle for a res. lol check me and freaks build threads it came out pretty cheap


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris, if you are getting 4.0+GHz stable at under 1.4v, I would say to see what you can do, just leave the multi at 9.5x, do like 500fsb, and do 1.5v on the core, if it doesn't boot, just keep dropping the FSB 5 notches till it boots.  Looks like that chip really likes your set up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Solaris, if you are getting 4.0+GHz stable at under 1.4v, I would say to see what you can do, just leave the multi at 9.5x, do like 500fsb, and do 1.5v on the core, if it doesn't boot, just keep dropping the FSB 5 notches till it boots.  Looks like that chip really likes your set up.



1.44v 4.5Ghz 56ºC idle booted fine im surfing on it right now o and of course validated


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=413251


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, I think to do 4.5, I booted at like 4.2GHz with like 1.5v (or maybe a little more, but not for too long thankfully) and used SetFSB to get it up to 4.5GHz.  This ASUS P5Q3 is a nasty board at times, but the BIOS is slowly starting to mature, so things are improving.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just something I remembered, I think that the older versions of CoreTemp read about 10c high on each core with the new 45nm, if you try out the latest Real Temp, or the newest Core Temp, I think the readings may be more accurate.  We also need to get that SuperPi score down.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

good call


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 4, 2008)

Isn't it nice knowing you're chip isn't as hot as you think it is, but really it is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

that actually makes me alot happier maybe ill try for 4.2 or even 4.3 if real temp is well showing my real temp.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vista Mark CPU High 

ill need to bump the volts to pass sciencemark she chokes on primordia


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

you watchin this cdwall? youll need these numbers to try and beat me


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

i am  780i should be on its way


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2008)

Ugh, this is killing me!  Once I have room on my other desk after tomorrow, I've gotta get my e7200 rig going.  Fun!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

well i went upto 1.51v at 4.5Ghz and she wouldnt even post so no stable any higher= no post so i stepped back to 4.3Ghz @1.46 i bealive and if this passes i might even make it my 24/7


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

nvm it was 1.4v which didnt prime now at 1.42


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

would running 1.4v through this chip 24/7 be ok?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2008)

yea 1.4v is fine


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey solaris whats the batch # on that chip? mine needs like 1.45v for 4.0ghz at first I could do 4ghx on 1.4-1.39 v but even at lower voltages these bucget chips seem to degrade, at least mine. I'ma kill mine then send it to intel, cuz it will run HOT to, 3.6ghz with 1.375v at 50C idle!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

FPO/Batch # is Q745A925


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice mine is an 815A the A's are good chips, though my VID is 1.15v so yours is slightly better then mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> nice mine is an 815A the A's are good chips, though my VID is 1.15v so yours is slightly better then mine



sweet A FTW but i love you...i actually thinki its 45nm itself i mean i bought this chip knowing it was 4.5Ghz capable but Dark needed to boot it at 4.3 or 4.4 at 1.5v+ were as i can boot it at 1.4v @ 4.5 i dont need to fiddle with set FSB or clock gen so i think it totally depends on the mobo. dont give up on her yet


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2008)

That Pi time is geting there, but sub 12seconds is soo possible......I have the screenie to prove it...lol

Did mine at 4.4GHz 1:1 @ 5-5-5-15!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> That Pi time is geting there, but sub 12seconds is soo possible......I have the screenie to prove it...lol
> 
> Did mine at 4.4GHz 1:1 @ 5-5-5-15!



i know but your ram is faster than mine i can pull that shit off in mine ...i can do 800mhz stable in single channel mode at 5-4-4-15 1T but in dual the best i can do is 675 at 5-4-4-15 1T with this ram and 4.5 is as high as she will go i can try to get her further but thats going to take more voltage than she can get here is the prob



with dual 9800's and all the other crap in my rig i can run any intense games because my cards load and the rig gets unstable. now OC'ing is the same way...i can oc the proc but if i dont have enough volts she wont pass prime but if i up the voltage to much the wattage becomes too much for my PSU and she'll BSOD under cpu stress...my only hope new PSU


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know but your ram is faster than mine i can pull that shit off in mine ...i can do 800mhz stable in single channel mode at 5-4-4-15 1T but in dual the best i can do is 675 at 5-4-4-15 1T with this ram and 4.5 is as high as she will go i can try to get her further but thats going to take more voltage than she can get here is the prob
> 
> 
> 
> with dual 9800's and all the other crap in my rig i can run any intense games because my cards load and the rig gets unstable. now OC'ing is the same way...i can oc the proc but if i dont have enough volts she wont pass prime but if i up the voltage to much the wattage becomes too much for my PSU and she'll BSOD under cpu stress...my only hope new PSU



ahhhh I wasnt aware you had those type of ram issues. Some better ramy you could blow the doors off of 12 secs!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> ahhhh I wasnt aware you had those type of ram issues. Some better ramy you could blow the doors off of 12 secs!



well i have a 2x2GB 800 kit oming in the mail its mushkin and the voltage is 1.8 at 5-4-4-12 and reveiws have them doing 900mhz+ so i think ill be able to do it but first things first i need a new psu or its game over for me i simply dont have enough volts to go around.


----------



## choppy (Sep 5, 2008)

well as they say, every chip differs..i need 1.45v in bios for 4.2ghz


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 12, 2008)

mine does 4005mhz @ 1.38vcore  fpo/batch #Q813A552


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 12, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> mine does 4005mhz @ 1.38vcore  fpo/batch #Q813A552



very nice. quite a chip you got there!


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 13, 2008)

thank kyle2020   im waiting for a new waterblock and try to push that little baby later


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 23, 2008)

Here mine E7200@4104mhz  vcore 1,39  still room to go higher but need new memory mine are really crap.Idling 30ºC   full load 55ºC


----------

